# Sharpening Tojiro Honesuki



## FryBoy (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently bought a 150mm Tojiro DP Honesuki from CK2G. 

How do I sharpen this particular knife? 

Can I sharpen it on an EdgePro Apex, and if so, at what angle(s)?

Thanks!


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 13, 2011)

The face of the blade should have a much larger bevel that the left side, so you can look and keep the ratios the same even if you decide to widen and thin the bevels just a bit. You really can't go wrong with Dave's advice to start grinding on the top of the bevel shoulders and work your way down to ensure you keep it this way. I think most honesuki are ground with like an 90/10-ish asymmetry or so.

One thing in my personal experience that I've noticed, is I think the honesuki benefits from a 1200 or so grit edge without an extreme polish. However, I think that doing a normal progression and taking it to 5000 or so, then dropping back down to my 1200 to get a bit rougher edge has really worked well for me. This way the edge gets refined, but then almost gets its aggressiveness back. All of this is just my opinion though, so experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I am a free-hand sharpener, so I'm not sure what angles I use. But I wouldn't see why you couldn't do this on a guided system (based on what I know about them).


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 13, 2011)

I forget what the factory angle is, my tojiro honesuki is long past having its factory bevel. Just find the angle using a sharpie on the side with the larger bevel and use that for both sides of the knife. Grind mostly on this side, and then just deburr a bit on the back side.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2011)

uh oh, our first guided vs freehand thread? Please make sure Dave M does not stumble across this


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 13, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I forget what the factory angle is, my tojiro honesuki is long past having its factory bevel. Just find the angle using a sharpie on the side with the larger bevel and use that for both sides of the knife. Grind mostly on this side, and then just deburr a bit on the back side.


 Thanks. That's pretty much what I figured as the way to sharpen this knife on the EdgePro -- do you think the usual Japanese standard of 15 degrees would be too much given that it's pretty much a single-bevel knife?


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 13, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> uh oh, our first guided vs freehand thread? Please make sure Dave M does not stumble across this


Ah, the eternal battle between the purists and the pragmatists! May the loudest and most strident prevail!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 13, 2011)

I cant remember what it was, but it wasnt 15 i dont think. just color the edge and bevel with a sharpie, and then take a dry stone, set it at 15 degrees and and draw one stroke over the colored part of the blade. adjust the angle until you grinding the bevel to the edge evenly. only the edge, lower the angle. only the top of the bevel, raise the angle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> uh oh, our first guided vs freehand thread? Please make sure Dave M does not stumble across this


 
Woops - too late! 


When using an EP I would advise not to pick an angle for either side. I would adjust the arm to start grinding at the top of the bevel and work my way down to the edge. If each side turns out to be a different angle then this is what should be done. Use the device to do what the knife needs - do not let the device limit you.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Woops - too late!
> 
> 
> When using an EP I would advise not to pick an angle for either side. I would adjust the arm to start grinding at the top of the bevel and work my way down to the edge. If each side turns out to be a different angle then this is what should be done. Use the device to do what the knife needs - do not let the device limit you.


 
Were is that pic of Ken when I need it?


----------



## BertMor (Mar 14, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Were is that pic of Ken when I need it?


 
This actually made me laugh out loud !


----------



## Jay (Mar 15, 2011)

That honesuki has one of the most biased grinds I've seen. It must be 95/5. It's a ***** to sharpen, but the good news is that it doesn't need yanagi level sharpness, as it relies on brute force to muscle its way around bone.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 15, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Were is that pic of Ken when I need it?


 
Ugg. Let's not go there and be civil. Although I would get a little chuckle.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the aggressive edge is really helpful here. IME cutting raw chicken is not a great task for a really polished edge, because of how soft and easy the meat is, contrasted by the tough connective tissue and that slippery fat layer.

With as much chicken as I hack up at work, I probably should get a Honesuki.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 16, 2011)

I do a lot of chicken yet also I like to clean tenders with my honesuki so I take the edge to 5000 then strop on leather with diamond. Great sharpness, perfect bite.


----------



## mikemac (Mar 16, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> .....guided vs freehand....



either way, to me screams for a magic marker


----------

